# Calf Manna?



## trmeyer (Mar 2, 2011)

I have a question about Calf Manna. I want to be sure I'm getting the right thing. I bought a small bag because I wasn't sure it was the right thing. It is a supplement, right? Mine is a supplement (not a feed) and it is anise flavored. Is this what everyone uses if they use it? Thanks!

Tracy


----------



## mlktrkdrvr (Dec 7, 2012)

that is right. Not sure the feeding directions but it sounds like you got the right stuff.


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

Yes it is a supplement it is a red pellet right? If so you git the right stuff !!!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

yep..smells like black licorice lol...and yes.its a supplement : ) a little goes a long way


----------



## trmeyer (Mar 2, 2011)

I can't remember if it is red or not, but it is redder than anything else I've seen Thanks for the comments to let me know I got the right stuff. Does anyone ever notice the taste coming through in the milk? 

I put 1/4 cup in her feed this morning. I separated the buck last night and I only got 1/2 quart jar. Didn't bother getting the scales out to weigh it this morning. A bit sluggish today I am wondering if the boy was able to get some drinks from her through the night because he can get his head through the panels. Going to have to do something after I get done working today or tomorrow to fix that in case it's a problem. When I shut her up in the room with the milk stand she felt a lot more tight. Didn't get a ton more milk, but she felt tighter than she did this morning. I didn't shut her up in there last night because we have the babies and they have a box that they go in and sleep in that is in that room over night to stay warm and away from the bigger goats. And I hate her being all closed in like that. I don't want the room with the milk stand to cause her stress if she doesn't want to go in there and be locked up either. 

Ok, so will continue with this stuff and if I don't feed that much this bag should go a long way. She is my only one in milk this year (unless I buy another one? Hubby might shoot me though). And we have one more to sell and that will help cut down on overall feed costs so it won't seem to be so bad to add the more expensive stuff to her feed. 

tracy


----------



## mlktrkdrvr (Dec 7, 2012)

I have never used it (yet, thinking about getting some today though) but a friend uses it in her feed and said no anise taste pulled through. I would imagine though that if you feed a bunch of it to her it may. Black licorice milk?? Not for me...


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

The aroma is not in the milk...I've used it for years and never had any bad milk.
I mix a 10lb bag into 50lbs of the 18% feed I use.

If you are separating but her kid can get his head through the panel, she'll stand and allow him to nurse.... put a small squared fencing over the bottom half of the panel, they'll still see each other but he won't be able to reach. Also... the full tightness is normal, you'll need to massage and bump her as a kid would to get her to let down, sounds like she's holding back for her kid


----------



## smshooter515 (Jan 20, 2013)

I noticed when i fed calf mana that the small bags had a lower % protein than the 50# bag that had 25 or 35% protein. Dont remember exact percent but it was really high. Also u can give em diarrhea if you give them too much to start.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

LOVE calf manna. It is the 2nd highest expense at my place to hay purchases. I feed it to the goats, chickens, and my show heifers too. 

I would expect a rise in milk for you with the added protein.


----------



## trmeyer (Mar 2, 2011)

Thank you everyone! 

Tracy


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

I used to feed the Calf Manna knock off, Sunshine Plus pellets. Same stuff, but a lot cheaper and easier to find. Some goats loved it, others hated it. I changed feed, and didn't need that high of a protein content, so I stopped using it. Never had the milk carry the anise flavoring.


----------



## trmeyer (Mar 2, 2011)

I wish I could find a knock off on it. LOL! Calf Manna is NOT cheap. We live in a fairly rural area and have Farm and Home and Orschlein's farm stores. There is a Tractor Supply about an hour and a half away and one of these days I'm going just to go LOL. I will check at Orschelin's because I haven't been there since I started looking for this stuff so maybe they have something. Thanks for letting me know that there is such a thing as a cheaper brand of it. 

Tracy


----------



## mlktrkdrvr (Dec 7, 2012)

Not sure where you are trmeyer but the TSC stores in Nebraska do not have the Sunshine Plus pellets. Dont want you to make a long trip for nothing.


----------



## trmeyer (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks! I'm in northeast Missouri. If I went to TSC, it would be more to look at what they have and stuff. Also it would be along the way of going somewhere else. Like this week I am going shopping about 2 hours away and it is on the way, so we will probably make a side trip into there if I can swing it. Thanks!

Tracy


----------

